
Predicting, Decrypting, and Abusing WPA2/802.11 Group Keys [pdf] - allending
https://lirias.kuleuven.be/bitstream/123456789/547640/1/usenix2016-wifi.pdf
======
68c12c16
the original link is not responding...

Here is a copy of the paper hosted on usenix,

[https://www.usenix.org/system/files/conference/usenixsecurit...](https://www.usenix.org/system/files/conference/usenixsecurity16/sec16_paper_vanhoef.pdf)

------
nrki
[2016]

